# HTTPS TLS 1.2 Seite auslesen



## tr33 (30. Nov 2015)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einem Tutorial wie ich eine HTTPS Seite mit TLS 1.2 auslesen kann.

Ich möchte nicht nur GET und POST absenden können, sondern auch z.B. UPDATE, PUT, etc.

Beim Rumprobieren habe ich folgende Meldung:






Und mit Debuginfo (bin was Java angeht recht neu und kann damit leider nichts anfangen):


Spoiler





```
keyStore is:
keyStore type is: jks
keyStore provider is:
init keystore
init keymanager of type SunX509
trustStore is: C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.8.0_60\jre\lib\security\cacerts
trustStore type is: jks
trustStore provider is:
init truststore
adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=EquifaxSecureGlobal eBusiness CA-1, O=EquifaxSecureInc., C=US
Issuer: CN=EquifaxSecureGlobal eBusiness CA-1, O=EquifaxSecureInc., C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0xc3517ValidfromMonJun2106:00:00 CEST 1999untilMonJun2206:00:00 CEST 2020

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=SecureTrust CA, O=SecureTrustCorporation, C=US
Issuer: CN=SecureTrust CA, O=SecureTrustCorporation, C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0xcf08e5c0816a5ad427ff0eb271859d0ValidfromTueNov0720:31:18 CET 2006untilMonDec3120:40:55 CET 2029

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=EntrustRootCertificationAuthority- EC1, OU="(c) 2012 Entrust, Inc. - for authorized use only", OU=See www.entrust.net/legal-terms, O="Entrust, Inc.", C=US
Issuer: CN=EntrustRootCertificationAuthority- EC1, OU="(c) 2012 Entrust, Inc. - for authorized use only", OU=See www.entrust.net/legal-terms, O="Entrust, Inc.", C=USAlgorithm: EC;Serial number:0xa68b79290000000050d091f9ValidfromTueDec1816:25:36 CET 2012untilFriDec1816:55:36 CET 2037

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=StarfieldRootCertificateAuthority- G2, O="Starfield Technologies, Inc.", L=Scottsdale, ST=Arizona, C=US
Issuer: CN=StarfieldRootCertificateAuthority- G2, O="Starfield Technologies, Inc.", L=Scottsdale, ST=Arizona, C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x0ValidfromTueSep0102:00:00 CEST 2009untilFriJan0100:59:59 CET 2038

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=VeriSignClass2PublicPrimaryCertificationAuthority- G3, OU="(c) 1999 VeriSign, Inc. - For authorized use only", OU=VeriSignTrustNetwork, O="VeriSign, Inc.", C=US
Issuer: CN=VeriSignClass2PublicPrimaryCertificationAuthority- G3, OU="(c) 1999 VeriSign, Inc. - For authorized use only", OU=VeriSignTrustNetwork, O="VeriSign, Inc.", C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x6170cb498c5f984529e7b0a6d9505b7aValidfromFriOct0102:00:00 CEST 1999untilThuJul1701:59:59 CEST 2036

adding as trusted cert:Subject: OU=SecurityCommunicationRootCA1, O=SECOM Trust.net, C=JP
Issuer: OU=SecurityCommunicationRootCA1, O=SECOM Trust.net, C=JPAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x0ValidfromTueSep3006:20:49 CEST 2003untilSatSep3006:20:49 CEST 2023

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=DigiCertGlobalRoot CA, OU=www.digicert.com, O=DigiCertInc, C=US
Issuer: CN=DigiCertGlobalRoot CA, OU=www.digicert.com, O=DigiCertInc, C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x83be056904246b1a1756ac95991c74aValidfromFriNov1001:00:00 CET 2006untilMonNov1001:00:00 CET 2031

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=Entrust.net CertificationAuthority(2048), OU=(c)1999Entrust.net Limited, OU=www.entrust.net/CPS_2048 incorp.byref.(limits liab.), O=Entrust.net
Issuer: CN=Entrust.net CertificationAuthority(2048), OU=(c)1999Entrust.net Limited, OU=www.entrust.net/CPS_2048 incorp.byref.(limits liab.), O=Entrust.netAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x3863def8ValidfromFriDec2418:50:51 CET 1999untilTueJul2416:15:12 CEST 2029

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=thawte PrimaryRoot CA, OU="(c) 2006 thawte, Inc. - For authorized use only", OU=CertificationServicesDivision, O="thawte, Inc.", C=US
Issuer: CN=thawte PrimaryRoot CA, OU="(c) 2006 thawte, Inc. - For authorized use only", OU=CertificationServicesDivision, O="thawte, Inc.", C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x344ed55720d5edec49f42fce37db2b6dValidfromFriNov1701:00:00 CET 2006untilThuJul1701:59:59 CEST 2036

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=GoDaddyRootCertificateAuthority- G2, O="GoDaddy.com, Inc.", L=Scottsdale, ST=Arizona, C=US
Issuer: CN=GoDaddyRootCertificateAuthority- G2, O="GoDaddy.com, Inc.", L=Scottsdale, ST=Arizona, C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x0ValidfromTueSep0102:00:00 CEST 2009untilFriJan0100:59:59 CET 2038

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=GeoTrustPrimaryCertificationAuthority, O=GeoTrustInc., C=US
Issuer: CN=GeoTrustPrimaryCertificationAuthority, O=GeoTrustInc., C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x18acb56afd69b6153a636cafdafac4a1ValidfromMonNov2701:00:00 CET 2006untilThuJul1701:59:59 CEST 2036

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=VeriSignClass1PublicPrimaryCertificationAuthority- G3, OU="(c) 1999 VeriSign, Inc. - For authorized use only", OU=VeriSignTrustNetwork, O="VeriSign, Inc.", C=US
Issuer: CN=VeriSignClass1PublicPrimaryCertificationAuthority- G3, OU="(c) 1999 VeriSign, Inc. - For authorized use only", OU=VeriSignTrustNetwork, O="VeriSign, Inc.", C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x8b5b75568454850b00cfaf3848ceb1a4ValidfromFriOct0102:00:00 CEST 1999untilThuJul1701:59:59 CEST 2036

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=VeriSignClass3PublicPrimaryCertificationAuthority- G4, OU="(c) 2007 VeriSign, Inc. - For authorized use only", OU=VeriSignTrustNetwork, O="VeriSign, Inc.", C=US
Issuer: CN=VeriSignClass3PublicPrimaryCertificationAuthority- G4, OU="(c) 2007 VeriSign, Inc. - For authorized use only", OU=VeriSignTrustNetwork, O="VeriSign, Inc.", C=USAlgorithm: EC;Serial number:0x2f80fe238c0e220f486712289187acb3ValidfromMonNov0501:00:00 CET 2007untilTueJan1900:59:59 CET 2038

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=EntrustRootCertificationAuthority, OU="(c) 2006 Entrust, Inc.", OU=www.entrust.net/CPS is incorporated by reference, O="Entrust, Inc.", C=US
Issuer: CN=EntrustRootCertificationAuthority, OU="(c) 2006 Entrust, Inc.", OU=www.entrust.net/CPS is incorporated by reference, O="Entrust, Inc.", C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x456b5054ValidfromMonNov2721:23:42 CET 2006untilFriNov2721:53:42 CET 2026

adding as trusted cert:Subject: OU=SecurityCommunicationRootCA2, O="SECOM Trust Systems CO.,LTD.", C=JP
Issuer: OU=SecurityCommunicationRootCA2, O="SECOM Trust Systems CO.,LTD.", C=JPAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x0ValidfromFriMay2907:00:39 CEST 2009untilTueMay2907:00:39 CEST 2029

adding as trusted cert:Subject: OU=VeriSignTrustNetwork, OU="(c) 1998 VeriSign, Inc. - For authorized use only", OU=Class3PublicPrimaryCertificationAuthority- G2, O="VeriSign, Inc.", C=US
Issuer: OU=VeriSignTrustNetwork, OU="(c) 1998 VeriSign, Inc. - For authorized use only", OU=Class3PublicPrimaryCertificationAuthority- G2, O="VeriSign, Inc.", C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x7dd9fe07cfa81eb7107967fba78934c6ValidfromMonMay1802:00:00 CEST 1998untilWedAug0201:59:59 CEST 2028

adding as trusted cert:Subject: OU=ePKI RootCertificationAuthority, O="Chunghwa Telecom Co., Ltd.", C=TW
Issuer: OU=ePKI RootCertificationAuthority, O="Chunghwa Telecom Co., Ltd.", C=TWAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x15c8bd65475cafb897005ee406d2bc9dValidfromMonDec2003:31:27 CET 2004untilWedDec2003:31:27 CET 2034

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=AffirmTrustCommercial, O=AffirmTrust, C=US
Issuer: CN=AffirmTrustCommercial, O=AffirmTrust, C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x7777062726a9b17cValidfromFriJan2915:06:06 CET 2010untilTueDec3115:06:06 CET 2030

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=CertumTrustedNetwork CA, OU=CertumCertificationAuthority, O=UnizetoTechnologies S.A., C=PL
Issuer: CN=CertumTrustedNetwork CA, OU=CertumCertificationAuthority, O=UnizetoTechnologies S.A., C=PLAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x444c0ValidfromWedOct2214:07:37 CEST 2008untilMonDec3113:07:37 CET 2029

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=Certum CA, O=UnizetoSp. z o.o., C=PL
Issuer: CN=Certum CA, O=UnizetoSp. z o.o., C=PLAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x10020ValidfromTueJun1112:46:39 CEST 2002untilFriJun1112:46:39 CEST 2027

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=XRampGlobalCertificationAuthority, O=XRampSecurityServicesInc, OU=www.xrampsecurity.com, C=US
Issuer: CN=XRampGlobalCertificationAuthority, O=XRampSecurityServicesInc, OU=www.xrampsecurity.com, C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x50946cec18ead59c4dd597ef758fa0adValidfromMonNov0118:14:04 CET 2004untilMonJan0106:37:19 CET 2035

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=AddTrustQualified CA Root, OU=AddTrust TTP Network, O=AddTrust AB, C=SE
Issuer: CN=AddTrustQualified CA Root, OU=AddTrust TTP Network, O=AddTrust AB, C=SEAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x1ValidfromTueMay3012:44:50 CEST 2000untilSatMay3012:44:50 CEST 2020

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=BuypassClass2Root CA, O=Buypass AS-983163327, C=NO
Issuer: CN=BuypassClass2Root CA, O=Buypass AS-983163327, C=NOAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x2ValidfromTueOct2610:38:03 CEST 2010untilFriOct2610:38:03 CEST 2040

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=SoneraClass2 CA, O=Sonera, C=FI
Issuer: CN=SoneraClass2 CA, O=Sonera, C=FIAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x1dValidfromFriApr0609:29:40 CEST 2001untilTueApr0609:29:40 CEST 2021

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=AmericaOnlineRootCertificationAuthority1, O=AmericaOnlineInc., C=US
Issuer: CN=AmericaOnlineRootCertificationAuthority1, O=AmericaOnlineInc., C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x1ValidfromTueMay2808:00:00 CEST 2002untilThuNov1921:43:00 CET 2037

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=GeoTrustPrimaryCertificationAuthority- G2, OU=(c)2007GeoTrustInc.-For authorized use only, O=GeoTrustInc., C=US
Issuer: CN=GeoTrustPrimaryCertificationAuthority- G2, OU=(c)2007GeoTrustInc.-For authorized use only, O=GeoTrustInc., C=USAlgorithm: EC;Serial number:0x3cb2f4480a00e2feeb243b5e603ec36bValidfromMonNov0501:00:00 CET 2007untilTueJan1900:59:59 CET 2038

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=SwissSignGold CA - G2, O=SwissSign AG, C=CH
Issuer: CN=SwissSignGold CA - G2, O=SwissSign AG, C=CHAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0xbb401c43f55e4fb0ValidfromWedOct2510:30:35 CEST 2006untilSatOct2510:30:35 CEST 2036

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=USERTrust ECC CertificationAuthority, O=The USERTRUST Network, L=JerseyCity, ST=NewJersey, C=US
Issuer: CN=USERTrust ECC CertificationAuthority, O=The USERTRUST Network, L=JerseyCity, ST=NewJersey, C=USAlgorithm: EC;Serial number:0x5c8b99c55a94c5d27156decd8980cc26ValidfromMonFeb0101:00:00 CET 2010untilTueJan1900:59:59 CET 2038

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=UTN -DATACorp SGC, OU=http://www.usertrust.com, O=The USERTRUST Network, L=Salt Lake City, ST=UT, C=USIssuer: CN=UTN -DATACorp SGC, OU=http://www.usertrust.com, O=The USERTRUST Network, L=Salt Lake City, ST=UT, C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x44be0c8b500021b411d32a6806a9ad69ValidfromThuJun2420:57:21 CEST 1999untilMonJun2421:06:30 CEST 2019

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=QuoVadisRoot CA 2, O=QuoVadisLimited, C=BM
Issuer: CN=QuoVadisRoot CA 2, O=QuoVadisLimited, C=BMAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x509ValidfromFriNov2419:27:00 CET 2006untilMonNov2419:23:33 CET 2031

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=DeutscheTelekomRoot CA 2, OU=T-TeleSecTrustCenter, O=DeutscheTelekom AG, C=DE
Issuer: CN=DeutscheTelekomRoot CA 2, OU=T-TeleSecTrustCenter, O=DeutscheTelekom AG, C=DEAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x26ValidfromFriJul0914:11:00 CEST 1999untilWedJul1001:59:00 CEST 2019

adding as trusted cert:Subject: OU=EquifaxSecureCertificateAuthority, O=Equifax, C=US
Issuer: OU=EquifaxSecureCertificateAuthority, O=Equifax, C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x35def4cfValidfromSatAug2218:41:51 CEST 1998untilWedAug2218:41:51 CEST 2018

adding as trusted cert:Subject: OU=Class1PublicPrimaryCertificationAuthority, O="VeriSign, Inc.", C=US
Issuer: OU=Class1PublicPrimaryCertificationAuthority, O="VeriSign, Inc.", C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x3f691e819cf09a4af373ffb948a2e4ddValidfromMonJan2901:00:00 CET 1996untilThuAug0301:59:59 CEST 2028

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=USERTrust RSA CertificationAuthority, O=The USERTRUST Network, L=JerseyCity, ST=NewJersey, C=US
Issuer: CN=USERTrust RSA CertificationAuthority, O=The USERTRUST Network, L=JerseyCity, ST=NewJersey, C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x1fd6d30fca3ca51a81bbc640e35032dValidfromMonFeb0101:00:00 CET 2010untilTueJan1900:59:59 CET 2038

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=COMODO ECC CertificationAuthority, O=COMODO CA Limited, L=Salford, ST=GreaterManchester, C=GB
Issuer: CN=COMODO ECC CertificationAuthority, O=COMODO CA Limited, L=Salford, ST=GreaterManchester, C=GBAlgorithm: EC;Serial number:0x1f47afaa62007050544c019e9b63992aValidfromThuMar0601:00:00 CET 2008untilTueJan1900:59:59 CET 2038

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=DigiCertHighAssurance EV Root CA, OU=www.digicert.com, O=DigiCertInc, C=US
Issuer: CN=DigiCertHighAssurance EV Root CA, OU=www.digicert.com, O=DigiCertInc, C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x2ac5c266a0b409b8f0b79f2ae462577ValidfromFriNov1001:00:00 CET 2006untilMonNov1001:00:00 CET 2031

adding as trusted cert:Subject: OU=VeriSignTrustNetwork, OU="(c) 1998 VeriSign, Inc. - For authorized use only", OU=Class2PublicPrimaryCertificationAuthority- G2, O="VeriSign, Inc.", C=US
Issuer: OU=VeriSignTrustNetwork, OU="(c) 1998 VeriSign, Inc. - For authorized use only", OU=Class2PublicPrimaryCertificationAuthority- G2, O="VeriSign, Inc.", C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0xb92f60cc889fa17a4609b85b706c8aafValidfromMonMay1802:00:00 CEST 1998untilWedAug0201:59:59 CEST 2028

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=VeriSignClass3PublicPrimaryCertificationAuthority- G5, OU="(c) 2006 VeriSign, Inc. - For authorized use only", OU=VeriSignTrustNetwork, O="VeriSign, Inc.", C=US
Issuer: CN=VeriSignClass3PublicPrimaryCertificationAuthority- G5, OU="(c) 2006 VeriSign, Inc. - For authorized use only", OU=VeriSignTrustNetwork, O="VeriSign, Inc.", C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x18dad19e267de8bb4a2158cdcc6b3b4aValidfromWedNov0801:00:00 CET 2006untilThuJul1701:59:59 CEST 2036

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=GlobalSign, O=GlobalSign, OU=GlobalSignRoot CA - R2
Issuer: CN=GlobalSign, O=GlobalSign, OU=GlobalSignRoot CA - R2Algorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x400000000010f8626e60dValidfromFriDec1509:00:00 CET 2006untilWedDec1509:00:00 CET 2021

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=QuoVadisRoot CA 3, O=QuoVadisLimited, C=BM
Issuer: CN=QuoVadisRoot CA 3, O=QuoVadisLimited, C=BMAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x5c6ValidfromFriNov2420:11:23 CET 2006untilMonNov2420:06:44 CET 2031

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=GeoTrustUniversal CA, O=GeoTrustInc., C=US
Issuer: CN=GeoTrustUniversal CA, O=GeoTrustInc., C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x1ValidfromThuMar0406:00:00 CET 2004untilSunMar0406:00:00 CET 2029

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=GlobalSign, O=GlobalSign, OU=GlobalSignRoot CA - R3
Issuer: CN=GlobalSign, O=GlobalSign, OU=GlobalSignRoot CA - R3Algorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x4000000000121585308a2ValidfromWedMar1811:00:00 CET 2009untilSunMar1811:00:00 CET 2029

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=StarfieldServicesRootCertificateAuthority- G2, O="Starfield Technologies, Inc.", L=Scottsdale, ST=Arizona, C=US
Issuer: CN=StarfieldServicesRootCertificateAuthority- G2, O="Starfield Technologies, Inc.", L=Scottsdale, ST=Arizona, C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x0ValidfromTueSep0102:00:00 CEST 2009untilFriJan0100:59:59 CET 2038

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=BaltimoreCyberTrustRoot, OU=CyberTrust, O=Baltimore, C=IE
Issuer: CN=BaltimoreCyberTrustRoot, OU=CyberTrust, O=Baltimore, C=IEAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x20000b9ValidfromFriMay1220:46:00 CEST 2000untilTueMay1301:59:00 CEST 2025

adding as trusted cert:Subject: OU=StarfieldClass2CertificationAuthority, O="Starfield Technologies, Inc.", C=US
Issuer: OU=StarfieldClass2CertificationAuthority, O="Starfield Technologies, Inc.", C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x0ValidfromTueJun2919:39:16 CEST 2004untilThuJun2919:39:16 CEST 2034

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=ThawteTimestamping CA, OU=ThawteCertification, O=Thawte, L=Durbanville, ST=WesternCape, C=ZA
Issuer: CN=ThawteTimestamping CA, OU=ThawteCertification, O=Thawte, L=Durbanville, ST=WesternCape, C=ZAAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x67c8e1e8e3be1cbdfc913b8ea6238749ValidfromWedJan0101:00:00 CET 1997untilSatJan0200:59:59 CET 2021

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=AAA CertificateServices, O=Comodo CA Limited, L=Salford, ST=GreaterManchester, C=GB
Issuer: CN=AAA CertificateServices, O=Comodo CA Limited, L=Salford, ST=GreaterManchester, C=GBAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x1ValidfromThuJan0101:00:00 CET 2004untilMonJan0100:59:59 CET 2029

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=UTN-USERFirst-Hardware, OU=http://www.usertrust.com, O=The USERTRUST Network, L=Salt Lake City, ST=UT, C=USIssuer: CN=UTN-USERFirst-Hardware, OU=http://www.usertrust.com, O=The USERTRUST Network, L=Salt Lake City, ST=UT, C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x44be0c8b500024b411d3362afe650afdValidfromFriJul0920:10:42 CEST 1999untilTueJul0920:19:22 CEST 2019

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=Chambers of CommerceRoot, OU=http://www.chambersign.org, O=AC Camerfirma SA CIF A82743287, C=EUIssuer: CN=Chambers of CommerceRoot, OU=http://www.chambersign.org, O=AC Camerfirma SA CIF A82743287, C=EUAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x0ValidfromTueSep3018:13:43 CEST 2003untilWedSep3018:13:44 CEST 2037

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=SwisscomRoot CA 2, OU=DigitalCertificateServices, O=Swisscom, C=ch
Issuer: CN=SwisscomRoot CA 2, OU=DigitalCertificateServices, O=Swisscom, C=chAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x1e9e28e848f2e5efc37c4a1e5a1867b6ValidfromFriJun2410:38:14 CEST 2011untilWedJun2509:38:14 CEST 2031

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=VeriSignClass3PublicPrimaryCertificationAuthority- G3, OU="(c) 1999 VeriSign, Inc. - For authorized use only", OU=VeriSignTrustNetwork, O="VeriSign, Inc.", C=US
Issuer: CN=VeriSignClass3PublicPrimaryCertificationAuthority- G3, OU="(c) 1999 VeriSign, Inc. - For authorized use only", OU=VeriSignTrustNetwork, O="VeriSign, Inc.", C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x9b7e0649a33e62b9d5ee90487129ef57ValidfromFriOct0102:00:00 CEST 1999untilThuJul1701:59:59 CEST 2036

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=GlobalSignRoot CA, OU=Root CA, O=GlobalSign nv-sa, C=BE
Issuer: CN=GlobalSignRoot CA, OU=Root CA, O=GlobalSign nv-sa, C=BEAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x40000000001154b5ac394ValidfromTueSep0114:00:00 CEST 1998untilFriJan2813:00:00 CET 2028

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=ActalisAuthenticationRoot CA, O=Actalis S.p.A./03358520967, L=Milan, C=IT
Issuer: CN=ActalisAuthenticationRoot CA, O=Actalis S.p.A./03358520967, L=Milan, C=ITAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x570a119742c4e3ccValidfromThuSep2213:22:02 CEST 2011untilSunSep2213:22:02 CEST 2030

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=UTN-USERFirst-Object, OU=http://www.usertrust.com, O=The USERTRUST Network, L=Salt Lake City, ST=UT, C=USIssuer: CN=UTN-USERFirst-Object, OU=http://www.usertrust.com, O=The USERTRUST Network, L=Salt Lake City, ST=UT, C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x44be0c8b500024b411d3362de0b35f1bValidfromFriJul0920:31:20 CEST 1999untilTueJul0920:40:36 CEST 2019

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=AffirmTrustNetworking, O=AffirmTrust, C=US
Issuer: CN=AffirmTrustNetworking, O=AffirmTrust, C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x7c4f04391cd4992dValidfromFriJan2915:08:24 CET 2010untilTueDec3115:08:24 CET 2030

adding as trusted cert:Subject: OU=Class3PublicPrimaryCertificationAuthority, O="VeriSign, Inc.", C=US
Issuer: OU=Class3PublicPrimaryCertificationAuthority, O="VeriSign, Inc.", C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x3c9131cb1ff6d01b0e9ab8d044bf12beValidfromMonJan2901:00:00 CET 1996untilThuAug0301:59:59 CEST 2028

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=AffirmTrustPremium, O=AffirmTrust, C=US
Issuer: CN=AffirmTrustPremium, O=AffirmTrust, C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x6d8c1446b1a60aeeValidfromFriJan2915:10:36 CET 2010untilMonDec3115:10:36 CET 2040

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=BaltimoreCyberTrustCodeSigningRoot, OU=CyberTrust, O=Baltimore, C=IE
Issuer: CN=BaltimoreCyberTrustCodeSigningRoot, OU=CyberTrust, O=Baltimore, C=IEAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x20000bfValidfromWedMay1716:01:00 CEST 2000untilSunMay1801:59:00 CEST 2025

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=AmericaOnlineRootCertificationAuthority2, O=AmericaOnlineInc., C=US
Issuer: CN=AmericaOnlineRootCertificationAuthority2, O=AmericaOnlineInc., C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x1ValidfromTueMay2808:00:00 CEST 2002untilTueSep2916:08:00 CEST 2037

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=LuxTrustGlobalRoot, O=LuxTrust s.a., C=LU
Issuer: CN=LuxTrustGlobalRoot, O=LuxTrust s.a., C=LUAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0xbb8ValidfromThuMar1710:51:37 CET 2011untilWedMar1710:51:37 CET 2021

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=QuoVadisRootCertificationAuthority, OU=RootCertificationAuthority, O=QuoVadisLimited, C=BM
Issuer: CN=QuoVadisRootCertificationAuthority, OU=RootCertificationAuthority, O=QuoVadisLimited, C=BMAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x3ab6508bValidfromMonMar1919:33:33 CET 2001untilWedMar1719:33:33 CET 2021

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=Class3PPrimary CA, O=Certplus, C=FR
Issuer: CN=Class3PPrimary CA, O=Certplus, C=FRAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0xbf5cdbb6f21c6ec04deb7a023b36e879ValidfromWedJul0719:10:00 CEST 1999untilSunJul0701:59:59 CEST 2019

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=EquifaxSecure eBusiness CA-1, O=EquifaxSecureInc., C=US
Issuer: CN=EquifaxSecure eBusiness CA-1, O=EquifaxSecureInc., C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x59e3ValidfromMonJun2106:00:00 CEST 1999untilMonJun2206:00:00 CEST 2020

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=BuypassClass3Root CA, O=Buypass AS-983163327, C=NO
Issuer: CN=BuypassClass3Root CA, O=Buypass AS-983163327, C=NOAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x2ValidfromTueOct2610:28:58 CEST 2010untilFriOct2610:28:58 CEST 2040

adding as trusted cert:Subject: OU=SecurityCommunication EV RootCA1, O="SECOM Trust Systems CO.,LTD.", C=JP
Issuer: OU=SecurityCommunication EV RootCA1, O="SECOM Trust Systems CO.,LTD.", C=JPAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x0ValidfromWedJun0604:12:32 CEST 2007untilSatJun0604:12:32 CEST 2037

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=GeoTrustPrimaryCertificationAuthority- G3, OU=(c)2008GeoTrustInc.-For authorized use only, O=GeoTrustInc., C=US
Issuer: CN=GeoTrustPrimaryCertificationAuthority- G3, OU=(c)2008GeoTrustInc.-For authorized use only, O=GeoTrustInc., C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x15ac6e9419b2794b41f627a9c3180f1fValidfromWedApr0202:00:00 CEST 2008untilWedDec0200:59:59 CET 2037

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=thawte PrimaryRoot CA - G2, OU="(c) 2007 thawte, Inc. - For authorized use only", O="thawte, Inc.", C=US
Issuer: CN=thawte PrimaryRoot CA - G2, OU="(c) 2007 thawte, Inc. - For authorized use only", O="thawte, Inc.", C=USAlgorithm: EC;Serial number:0x35fc265cd9844fc93d263d579baed756ValidfromMonNov0501:00:00 CET 2007untilTueJan1900:59:59 CET 2038

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=SwisscomRoot EV CA 2, OU=DigitalCertificateServices, O=Swisscom, C=ch
Issuer: CN=SwisscomRoot EV CA 2, OU=DigitalCertificateServices, O=Swisscom, C=chAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0xf2fa64e27463d38dfd101d041f76ca58ValidfromFriJun2411:45:08 CEST 2011untilWedJun2510:45:08 CEST 2031

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=VeriSignUniversalRootCertificationAuthority, OU="(c) 2008 VeriSign, Inc. - For authorized use only", OU=VeriSignTrustNetwork, O="VeriSign, Inc.", C=US
Issuer: CN=VeriSignUniversalRootCertificationAuthority, OU="(c) 2008 VeriSign, Inc. - For authorized use only", OU=VeriSignTrustNetwork, O="VeriSign, Inc.", C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x401ac46421b31321030ebbe4121ac51dValidfromWedApr0202:00:00 CEST 2008untilWedDec0200:59:59 CET 2037

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=Chambers of CommerceRoot-2008, O=AC Camerfirma S.A., SERIALNUMBER=A82743287, L=Madrid(see current address at www.camerfirma.com/address), C=EU
Issuer: CN=Chambers of CommerceRoot-2008, O=AC Camerfirma S.A., SERIALNUMBER=A82743287, L=Madrid(see current address at www.camerfirma.com/address), C=EUAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0xa3da427ea4b1aedaValidfromFriAug0114:29:50 CEST 2008untilSatJul3114:29:50 CEST 2038

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=SwissSignSilver CA - G2, O=SwissSign AG, C=CH
Issuer: CN=SwissSignSilver CA - G2, O=SwissSign AG, C=CHAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x4f1bd42f54bb2f4bValidfromWedOct2510:32:46 CEST 2006untilSatOct2510:32:46 CEST 2036

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=EntrustRootCertificationAuthority- G2, OU="(c) 2009 Entrust, Inc. - for authorized use only", OU=See www.entrust.net/legal-terms, O="Entrust, Inc.", C=US
Issuer: CN=EntrustRootCertificationAuthority- G2, OU="(c) 2009 Entrust, Inc. - for authorized use only", OU=See www.entrust.net/legal-terms, O="Entrust, Inc.", C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x4a538c28ValidfromTueJul0719:25:54 CEST 2009untilSatDec0718:55:54 CET 2030

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=AddTrustClass1 CA Root, OU=AddTrust TTP Network, O=AddTrust AB, C=SE
Issuer: CN=AddTrustClass1 CA Root, OU=AddTrust TTP Network, O=AddTrust AB, C=SEAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x1ValidfromTueMay3012:38:31 CEST 2000untilSatMay3012:38:31 CEST 2020

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=DigiCertAssured ID Root CA, OU=www.digicert.com, O=DigiCertInc, C=US
Issuer: CN=DigiCertAssured ID Root CA, OU=www.digicert.com, O=DigiCertInc, C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0xce7e0e517d846fe8fe560fc1bf03039ValidfromFriNov1001:00:00 CET 2006untilMonNov1001:00:00 CET 2031

adding as trusted cert:Subject: OU=GoDaddyClass2CertificationAuthority, O="The Go Daddy Group, Inc.", C=US
Issuer: OU=GoDaddyClass2CertificationAuthority, O="The Go Daddy Group, Inc.", C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x0ValidfromTueJun2919:06:20 CEST 2004untilThuJun2919:06:20 CEST 2034

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=GlobalSign, O=GlobalSign, OU=GlobalSign ECC Root CA - R4
Issuer: CN=GlobalSign, O=GlobalSign, OU=GlobalSign ECC Root CA - R4Algorithm: EC;Serial number:0x2a38a41c960a04de42b228a50be8349802ValidfromTueNov1301:00:00 CET 2012untilTueJan1904:14:07 CET 2038

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=AddTrustExternal CA Root, OU=AddTrustExternal TTP Network, O=AddTrust AB, C=SE
Issuer: CN=AddTrustExternal CA Root, OU=AddTrustExternal TTP Network, O=AddTrust AB, C=SEAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x1ValidfromTueMay3012:48:38 CEST 2000untilSatMay3012:48:38 CEST 2020

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=T-TeleSecGlobalRootClass3, OU=T-SystemsTrustCenter, O=T-SystemsEnterpriseServicesGmbH, C=DE
Issuer: CN=T-TeleSecGlobalRootClass3, OU=T-SystemsTrustCenter, O=T-SystemsEnterpriseServicesGmbH, C=DEAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x1ValidfromWedOct0112:29:56 CEST 2008untilSunOct0201:59:59 CEST 2033

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=GlobalChambersignRoot-2008, O=AC Camerfirma S.A., SERIALNUMBER=A82743287, L=Madrid(see current address at www.camerfirma.com/address), C=EU
Issuer: CN=GlobalChambersignRoot-2008, O=AC Camerfirma S.A., SERIALNUMBER=A82743287, L=Madrid(see current address at www.camerfirma.com/address), C=EUAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0xc9cdd3e9d57d23ceValidfromFriAug0114:31:40 CEST 2008untilSatJul3114:31:40 CEST 2038

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=COMODO RSA CertificationAuthority, O=COMODO CA Limited, L=Salford, ST=GreaterManchester, C=GB
Issuer: CN=COMODO RSA CertificationAuthority, O=COMODO CA Limited, L=Salford, ST=GreaterManchester, C=GBAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x4caaf9cadb636fe01ff74ed85b03869dValidfromTueJan1901:00:00 CET 2010untilTueJan1900:59:59 CET 2038

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=thawte PrimaryRoot CA - G3, OU="(c) 2008 thawte, Inc. - For authorized use only", OU=CertificationServicesDivision, O="thawte, Inc.", C=US
Issuer: CN=thawte PrimaryRoot CA - G3, OU="(c) 2008 thawte, Inc. - For authorized use only", OU=CertificationServicesDivision, O="thawte, Inc.", C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x600197b746a7eab4b49ad64b2ff790fbValidfromWedApr0202:00:00 CEST 2008untilWedDec0200:59:59 CET 2037

adding as trusted cert:Subject: EMAILADDRESS=premium-server@thawte.com, CN=ThawtePremiumServer CA, OU=CertificationServicesDivision, O=ThawteConsulting cc, L=CapeTown, ST=WesternCape, C=ZA
Issuer: EMAILADDRESS=premium-server@thawte.com, CN=ThawtePremiumServer CA, OU=CertificationServicesDivision, O=ThawteConsulting cc, L=CapeTown, ST=WesternCape, C=ZAAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x36122296c5e338a520a1d25f4cd70954ValidfromThuAug0102:00:00 CEST 1996untilSatJan0200:59:59 CET 2021

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=GTE CyberTrustGlobalRoot, OU="GTE CyberTrust Solutions, Inc.", O=GTE Corporation, C=US
Issuer: CN=GTE CyberTrustGlobalRoot, OU="GTE CyberTrust Solutions, Inc.", O=GTE Corporation, C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x1a5ValidfromThuAug1302:29:00 CEST 1998untilTueAug1401:59:00 CEST 2018

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=UTN-USERFirst-ClientAuthenticationandEmail, OU=http://www.usertrust.com, O=The USERTRUST Network, L=Salt Lake City, ST=UT, C=USIssuer: CN=UTN-USERFirst-ClientAuthenticationandEmail, OU=http://www.usertrust.com, O=The USERTRUST Network, L=Salt Lake City, ST=UT, C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x44be0c8b500024b411d336252567c989ValidfromFriJul0919:28:50 CEST 1999untilTueJul0919:36:58 CEST 2019

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=Class2Primary CA, O=Certplus, C=FR
Issuer: CN=Class2Primary CA, O=Certplus, C=FRAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x85bd4bf3d8dae369f694d75fc3a54423ValidfromWedJul0719:05:00 CEST 1999untilSunJul0701:59:59 CEST 2019

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=AffirmTrustPremium ECC, O=AffirmTrust, C=US
Issuer: CN=AffirmTrustPremium ECC, O=AffirmTrust, C=USAlgorithm: EC;Serial number:0x7497258ac73f7a54ValidfromFriJan2915:20:24 CET 2010untilMonDec3115:20:24 CET 2040

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=T-TeleSecGlobalRootClass2, OU=T-SystemsTrustCenter, O=T-SystemsEnterpriseServicesGmbH, C=DE
Issuer: CN=T-TeleSecGlobalRootClass2, OU=T-SystemsTrustCenter, O=T-SystemsEnterpriseServicesGmbH, C=DEAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x1ValidfromWedOct0112:40:14 CEST 2008untilSunOct0201:59:59 CEST 2033

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=GeoTrustGlobal CA, O=GeoTrustInc., C=US
Issuer: CN=GeoTrustGlobal CA, O=GeoTrustInc., C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x23456ValidfromTueMay2106:00:00 CEST 2002untilSatMay2106:00:00 CEST 2022

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=SoneraClass1 CA, O=Sonera, C=FI
Issuer: CN=SoneraClass1 CA, O=Sonera, C=FIAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x24ValidfromFriApr0612:49:13 CEST 2001untilTueApr0612:49:13 CEST 2021

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=SwissSignPlatinum CA - G2, O=SwissSign AG, C=CH
Issuer: CN=SwissSignPlatinum CA - G2, O=SwissSign AG, C=CHAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x4eb200670c035d4fValidfromWedOct2510:36:00 CEST 2006untilSatOct2510:36:00 CEST 2036

adding as trusted cert:Subject: OU=VeriSignTrustNetwork, OU="(c) 1998 VeriSign, Inc. - For authorized use only", OU=Class1PublicPrimaryCertificationAuthority- G2, O="VeriSign, Inc.", C=US
Issuer: OU=VeriSignTrustNetwork, OU="(c) 1998 VeriSign, Inc. - For authorized use only", OU=Class1PublicPrimaryCertificationAuthority- G2, O="VeriSign, Inc.", C=USAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x4cc7eaaa983e71d39310f83d3a899192ValidfromMonMay1802:00:00 CEST 1998untilWedAug0201:59:59 CEST 2028

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=KEYNECTIS ROOT CA, OU=ROOT, O=KEYNECTIS, C=FR
Issuer: CN=KEYNECTIS ROOT CA, OU=ROOT, O=KEYNECTIS, C=FRAlgorithm: RSA;Serial number:0x1121bc276c5547af584eefd4ced629b2a285ValidfromTueMay2602:00:00 CEST 2009untilTueMay2602:00:00 CEST 2020

adding as trusted cert:Subject: CN=GlobalSign, O=GlobalSign, OU=GlobalSign ECC Root CA - R5
Issuer: CN=GlobalSign, O=GlobalSign, OU=GlobalSign ECC Root CA - R5Algorithm: EC;Serial number:0x605949e0262ebb55f90a778a71f94ad86cValidfromTueNov1301:00:00 CET 2012untilTueJan1904:14:07 CET 2038

trigger seeding of SecureRandomdone seeding SecureRandomIgnoring unavailable cipher suite: TLS_DHE_DSS_WITH_AES_256_GCM_SHA384
Ignoring unavailable cipher suite: TLS_RSA_WITH_AES_256_CBC_SHAIgnoring unavailable cipher suite: TLS_DHE_RSA_WITH_AES_256_GCM_SHA384Ignoring unavailable cipher suite: TLS_ECDH_ECDSA_WITH_AES_256_CBC_SHAIgnoring unavailable cipher suite: TLS_ECDHE_ECDSA_WITH_AES_256_GCM_SHA384Ignoring unavailable cipher suite: TLS_RSA_WITH_AES_256_CBC_SHA256Ignoring unavailable cipher suite: TLS_DHE_DSS_WITH_AES_256_CBC_SHAIgnoring unavailable cipher suite: TLS_ECDH_ECDSA_WITH_AES_256_GCM_SHA384Ignoring unavailable cipher suite: TLS_ECDH_RSA_WITH_AES_256_CBC_SHA384Ignoring unavailable cipher suite: TLS_RSA_WITH_AES_256_GCM_SHA384Ignoring unavailable cipher suite: TLS_ECDH_ECDSA_WITH_AES_256_CBC_SHA384Ignoring unavailable cipher suite: TLS_ECDHE_RSA_WITH_AES_256_CBC_SHA384Ignoring unavailable cipher suite: TLS_ECDH_RSA_WITH_AES_256_CBC_SHAIgnoring unavailable cipher suite: TLS_ECDH_RSA_WITH_AES_256_GCM_SHA384Ignoring unavailable cipher suite: TLS_ECDHE_ECDSA_WITH_AES_256_CBC_SHA384Ignoring unavailable cipher suite: TLS_DHE_RSA_WITH_AES_256_CBC_SHA256Ignoring unavailable cipher suite: TLS_ECDHE_ECDSA_WITH_AES_256_CBC_SHAIgnoring unavailable cipher suite: TLS_DHE_DSS_WITH_AES_256_CBC_SHA256Ignoring unavailable cipher suite: TLS_DHE_RSA_WITH_AES_256_CBC_SHAIgnoring unavailable cipher suite: TLS_ECDHE_RSA_WITH_AES_256_CBC_SHAIgnoring unavailable cipher suite: TLS_ECDHE_RSA_WITH_AES_256_GCM_SHA384Allowunsafe renegotiation:falseAllow legacy hello messages:trueIs initial handshake:trueIs secure renegotiation:false
main, setSoTimeout(0) called
Ignoring unsupported cipher suite: TLS_ECDHE_ECDSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA256 forTLSv1Ignoring unsupported cipher suite: TLS_ECDHE_RSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA256 forTLSv1Ignoring unsupported cipher suite: TLS_RSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA256 forTLSv1Ignoring unsupported cipher suite: TLS_ECDH_ECDSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA256 forTLSv1Ignoring unsupported cipher suite: TLS_ECDH_RSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA256 forTLSv1Ignoring unsupported cipher suite: TLS_DHE_RSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA256 forTLSv1Ignoring unsupported cipher suite: TLS_DHE_DSS_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA256 forTLSv1Ignoring unsupported cipher suite: TLS_ECDHE_ECDSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA256 forTLSv1.1Ignoring unsupported cipher suite: TLS_ECDHE_RSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA256 forTLSv1.1Ignoring unsupported cipher suite: TLS_RSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA256 forTLSv1.1Ignoring unsupported cipher suite: TLS_ECDH_ECDSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA256 forTLSv1.1Ignoring unsupported cipher suite: TLS_ECDH_RSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA256 forTLSv1.1Ignoring unsupported cipher suite: TLS_DHE_RSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA256 forTLSv1.1Ignoring unsupported cipher suite: TLS_DHE_DSS_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA256 forTLSv1.1%%No cached client session***ClientHello,TLSv1.2RandomCookie: GMT:1448619461 bytes ={158,132,172,243,175,200,196,255,127,80,147,214,246,183,25,46,189,99,216,201,128,3,121,212,62,216,54,134}Session ID:{}CipherSuites:[TLS_ECDHE_ECDSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA256, TLS_ECDHE_RSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA256, TLS_RSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA256, TLS_ECDH_ECDSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA256, TLS_ECDH_RSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA256, TLS_DHE_RSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA256, TLS_DHE_DSS_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA256, TLS_ECDHE_ECDSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA, TLS_ECDHE_RSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA, TLS_RSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA, TLS_ECDH_ECDSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA, TLS_ECDH_RSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA, TLS_DHE_RSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA, TLS_DHE_DSS_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA, TLS_ECDHE_ECDSA_WITH_AES_128_GCM_SHA256, TLS_ECDHE_RSA_WITH_AES_128_GCM_SHA256, TLS_RSA_WITH_AES_128_GCM_SHA256, TLS_ECDH_ECDSA_WITH_AES_128_GCM_SHA256, TLS_ECDH_RSA_WITH_AES_128_GCM_SHA256, TLS_DHE_RSA_WITH_AES_128_GCM_SHA256, TLS_DHE_DSS_WITH_AES_128_GCM_SHA256, TLS_ECDHE_ECDSA_WITH_3DES_EDE_CBC_SHA, TLS_ECDHE_RSA_WITH_3DES_EDE_CBC_SHA, SSL_RSA_WITH_3DES_EDE_CBC_SHA, TLS_ECDH_ECDSA_WITH_3DES_EDE_CBC_SHA, TLS_ECDH_RSA_WITH_3DES_EDE_CBC_SHA, SSL_DHE_RSA_WITH_3DES_EDE_CBC_SHA, SSL_DHE_DSS_WITH_3DES_EDE_CBC_SHA, TLS_EMPTY_RENEGOTIATION_INFO_SCSV]CompressionMethods:{0}Extension elliptic_curves, curve names:{secp256r1, sect163k1, sect163r2, secp192r1, secp224r1, sect233k1, sect233r1, sect283k1, sect283r1, secp384r1, sect409k1, sect409r1, secp521r1, sect571k1, sect571r1, secp160k1, secp160r1, secp160r2, sect163r1, secp192k1, sect193r1, sect193r2, secp224k1, sect239k1, secp256k1}Extension ec_point_formats, formats:[uncompressed]Extension signature_algorithms, signature_algorithms: SHA512withECDSA, SHA512withRSA, SHA384withECDSA, SHA384withRSA, SHA256withECDSA, SHA256withRSA, SHA224withECDSA, SHA224withRSA, SHA1withECDSA, SHA1withRSA, SHA1withDSA, MD5withRSAExtension server_name, server_name:[type=host_name (0), value=api.go-tellm.com]***[write] MD5 and SHA1 hashes: len =2200000:010000 D8 030356582E C5 9E84 AC F3 AF C8 ......VX........0010: C4 FF 7F5093 D6 F6 B7 192E BD 63 D8 C9 8003...P.......c....0020:79 D4 3E D8 368600003A C0 23 C0 27003C C0 y.>.6...:.#.'.<.0030:25 C0 2900670040 C0 09 C0 13002F C0 04 C0 %.).g.@...../...0040:0E00330032 C0 2B C0 2F009C C0 2D C0 3100..3.2.+./...-.1.0050:9E00 A2 C0 08 C0 12000A C0 03 C0 0D001600................0060:1300 FF 01000075000A00340032001700......u...4.2...0070:01000300130015000600070009000A00................0080:18000B000C0019000D000E000F001000................0090:11000200120004000500140008001600................00A0:0B00020100000D001A00180603060105................00B0:03050104030401030303010203020102................00C0:0201010000001500130000106170692E............api.00D0:676F2D74656C6C6D2E636F6D go-tellm.com
main, WRITE:TLSv1.2Handshake, length =220[Raw write]: length =2250000:16030300 DC 010000 D8 030356582E C5 9E...........VX...0010:84 AC F3 AF C8 C4 FF 7F5093 D6 F6 B7 192E BD ........P.......0020:63 D8 C9 800379 D4 3E D8 368600003A C0 23 c....y.>.6...:.#0030: C0 27003C C0 25 C0 2900670040 C0 09 C0 13.'.<.%.).g.@....
0040: 00 2F C0 04 C0 0E 00 33 00 32 C0 2B C0 2F 00 9C ./.....3.2.+./..
0050: C0 2D C0 31 00 9E 00 A2 C0 08 C0 12 00 0A C0 03 .-.1............
0060: C0 0D 00 16 00 13 00 FF 01 00 00 75 00 0A 00 34 ...........u...4
0070: 00 32 00 17 00 01 00 03 00 13 00 15 00 06 00 07 .2..............
0080: 00 09 00 0A 00 18 00 0B 00 0C 00 19 00 0D 00 0E ................
0090: 00 0F 00 10 00 11 00 02 00 12 00 04 00 05 00 14 ................
00A0: 00 08 00 16 00 0B 00 02 01 00 00 0D 00 1A 00 18 ................
00B0: 06 03 06 01 05 03 05 01 04 03 04 01 03 03 03 01 ................
00C0: 02 03 02 01 02 02 01 01 00 00 00 15 00 13 00 00 ................
00D0: 10 61 70 69 2E 67 6F 2D 74 65 6C 6C 6D 2E 63 6F .api.go-tellm.co
00E0: 6D m
[Raw read]: length = 5
0000: 15 03 03 00 02 .....
[Raw read]: length = 2
0000: 02 28 .(
main, READ: TLSv1.2 Alert, length = 2
main, RECV TLSv1.2 ALERT: fatal, handshake_failure
main, called closeSocket()
main, handling exception: javax.net.ssl.SSLHandshakeException: Received fatal alert: handshake_failure
```




Kann mir einer bitte helfen?


----------



## Joose (30. Nov 2015)

Der Fehler kann mehrere Ursachen haben siehe: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/...ndshake-failure-through-sslhandshakeexception

Hier eine mögliche Lösung aus dem Forum: http://www.java-forum.org/thema/ssl-verbindung-mit-client-zertifikat-private-key-scheitert.84193/


----------



## tr33 (30. Nov 2015)

Danke, das Ding ist jedoch, dass ich ja kein Zertifikat habe, ausser das was der Browser von der Seite selber bekommt. Und ich weiß, dass Java 8 TLS 1.2 unterstützt.


----------



## mjustin (4. Jan 2016)

Warum GoDaddy Zertifikate u.U. nicht funktionieren und welche Workarounds es gibt steht hier:

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18746565/godaddy-ssl-cert-not-working-with-java


----------



## tr33 (7. Jan 2016)

Wenn man bis zum Ende einfach nur überfliegt, dann sieht man, dass es nichts mit meinem Problem zu tun hat, erst recht nicht die Lösungen >.>


----------

